# I&D of balanitis in ed



## DebiMax (Jun 10, 2014)

Would you code and I&D done in the emergency room to drain a balanitis to 10060 & 86.04, or is there a more specific CPT code?

Thanks


----------



## Andrschery (Jun 30, 2014)

Without a better description, age etc.  I would look at the following:
54000-54001 The prepuce is the fold of penile skin commonly called the foreskin.  The physician makes a cut or slit in the prepuce to relieve constriction that prevents the retraction of the foreskin back over the head of the penis.  A segment of foreskin on the dorsal or the side of the penis is crushed with forceps.  Using scissors, the physician makes a cut through the crushed tissue and sutures the divided skin to control bleeding.  The prepuce of a newborn is slit in 54000, while 54001 reports the slitting of the prepuce of any male other than newborn.

OR

54450  The physician treats adhesions between the uncircumcised foreskin and the head of the penis that prevent retraction of the foreskin.  Adhesions are broken by stretching the foreskin back over the head of the penis onto the shaft or by inserting a clamp between the foreskin and the head of the penis spreading the jaws of the clamp. 

Hope this helps.


----------

